# What NOT to do when a train is stopped



## MIrailfan (Mar 3, 2014)

I swear these people had a death WISH.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW9RrPUu6j0


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 3, 2014)

Dumb people!


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 3, 2014)

Dump people, yes.

But dumb railroad, too. I'll grant you the train tracks were most assuredly there before the baseball stadium, but a Major League Baseball game is a foreseeable event. It's reckless to block the crossing like that for 20 minutes during an event with heavy pedestrian usage. Was there some sort of emergency that necessitated that? We don't know, but it appeared to me to be a run-of-the-mill switching operation.

Railroads don't operate in a vacuum, regardless of what laws and regulations say.


----------



## tp49 (Mar 3, 2014)

However, there is a pedestrian bridge across Harbor Drive and the tracks a block south of the location this video was taken at which leaves those who use it less than 100 feet from the home plate gate at Petco Park. People seem to be just a wee bit too lazy to do that and would rather do something more risky.

*Insert joke about how lousy the Padres are here.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 3, 2014)

Also in San Diego, near the Santa Fe Depot, I watched as a freight was stopped blocking Broadway. Several impatient individuals (pedestrians) were crawling under/between cars to get to the other side. Couldn't wait for a few more minutes (seemed like an eternity to them) for the train to resume its movement.


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 3, 2014)

tp49 said:


> However, there is a pedestrian bridge across Harbor Drive and the tracks a block south of the location this video was taken at which leaves those who use it less than 100 feet from the home plate gate at Petco Park. People seem to be just a wee bit too lazy to do that and would rather do something more risky.


OK, fair enough. I was going by the note in the video that said the train blocked "all three major crossings within a mile". In retrospect that was rather

misleading as it did not mention the pedestrian bridge. Assuming the pedestrian bridge is "accessible" then I will grant you that is an acceptable alternative. I still

think the railroad should try to avoid blocking the tracks during a major event like that, but if there's a bridge that does change things.


----------



## tp49 (Mar 3, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > However, there is a pedestrian bridge across Harbor Drive and the tracks a block south of the location this video was taken at which leaves those who use it less than 100 feet from the home plate gate at Petco Park. People seem to be just a wee bit too lazy to do that and would rather do something more risky.
> ...


I'm not disagreeing with you about your feeling that the railroad should try to avoid blocking the tracks. I was just using personal knowledge of the area having stayed at in that area three times in the last calendar year to point out there is a pedestrian bridge in the vicinity to help people get over the tracks and would put people closer to the main gate to Petco Park.


----------



## Crossover (Mar 6, 2014)

Comment removed .


----------

